# I am leaving for the airport!!!!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Leaving for the airport right now! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I will be back at home by about 5:30 pm. I will check back in as soon as I can this evening! Thanks everyone for all the well wishes!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: yaaay

have a safe flight and come back to us soon with LOTS of pictures of that cutie pie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

wooooohoooooo!!!! :chili: 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I'm on pins and needles - this is so exciting. Does Tchelsi know what's about to happen to her kingdom? I'll check back later to see how things went.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Godspeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping for a safe journey for you and Munchkin.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Take care and have a safe trip, I'm soooooo looking forward to pictures of little Munchkin in his new home :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Have a safe flight and we're waiting for ya here on SM! 

Andrea


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

have a safe trip.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yah!!! :aktion033: I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope you're having a safe trip and a great time with little Munchie. I know you'll post pics just as soon as you can. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: I know that your are already in route. I hope everything is going well with little Munchkin. Cant wait to see pictures and get an update. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Have a safe trip!! I can hardly wait to see pictures!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, this is so exciting! I hope you have a wonderful flight.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: Yeah!!! Have a safe trip! We'll be waiting for pictures!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Woo-Hoo :chili: I'll be on pins and needles all day waiting to see one cute little munchkin-hope you have a safe trip and take LOTS OF PICTURES!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooo!!! how exciting!!! i'll be thinking of you all day!! :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

_*I'm*_ excited, I know you're about to burst with anticipation!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see pics :grouphug: 
:chili: :chili: I am sooooooooo excited for you :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: Have a safe trip. What a happy day this is. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I cant wait to see pics!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:aktion033: cant wait to see pics and hear what tchelsi thinks :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!!!
I'm so looking forward to photos!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wahoo!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope you travel safely and can't wait to see pics of your new little guy!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hurry up already!!! - I got out of bed & came straight to the computer - I haven't even done Dakota's top knot, and my coffee isn't even ready yet!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Hurry up already!!! - I got out of bed & came straight to the computer - I haven't even done Dakota's top knot, and my coffee isn't even ready yet![/B]


I know, Jacqui!! According to Heidi's original post, she should be home in about 15 minutes. Then again, flights have gotten ridiculously delayed all over the country this year. I hope she isn't delayed, and we hear from her soon!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well????? Am I jumping the gun? What....no Munchkin yet??? Good Grief - I've got company for the weekend again, so I might not be able to check back in soon - this is NO FAIR!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose I can wait a little longer - I guess Mama Cherie will need time to cuddle him, and Tchelsi will of course need time to sniff his penis a few times ..... I'll give them another hour!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay Ms. Heidi, it is almost 6pm.

I thought we were meeting at 6  
I guess I will have to keep checking back in :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

deleted...

I am sorry Heidi


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I am sorry heidi too! 

Remember that all things happen for a reason! 

I am with you in spirit and have you in my prayers!

~daisy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no...what's everyone sorry about? I hope everything is ok :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, What's happen?? Please don't let it be something bad! I've been following this for awhile, checking in for pictures of our newest member. Whatever happened, hugs to all of you and I'll be praying for you!!!!! :grouphug: rayer: 

Robin and the Girls


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

delete


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh noo.... what happened? I'm praying that everything is ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The adoption fell through at the last moment.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

before this snowballs I will just say the adoption didnt take place at the decision of NMR, it is their job to place these little guys in the best home and this time it just didnt work out, please respect the privacy of all involved and the decision of NMR who goes above and beyond in the rescue and placement of those in need

thanks,

Joe


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry Joe, I didn't realize. :grouphug: Very sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes; sorry you have to deal with this Joe. 

Thanks everyone, for your well wishes.


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Me too Joe, Sorry, Didn't realize what had happened. 

Robin and the girls :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

before I close this thread, I just want to state that however unfortunate this is, the adoption process was between Heidi and NMR and out of respect for both of them and their privacy it should stay a private matter between them and not in public here at SM, both Heidi and NMR are very sad the adoption didnt take place and we all should show compassion for everyone involved

:grouphug:


----------

